
Eighth Circuit declares RAZR a computer under federal law - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/12/eighth-circuit-declares-razr-a-computer-under-federal-law/
======
mayoff
Wouldn't it be great if articles like this one actually included a useful
link, like to the actual 8th Circuit decision, instead of useless internal
links?

Here's the decision:

[http://www.ca8.uscourts.gov/cgi-
bin/new/getDocs.pl?case_num=...](http://www.ca8.uscourts.gov/cgi-
bin/new/getDocs.pl?case_num=10-1983)

------
russell_h
_Seems a bit silly to call a RAZR a computer_

Um... any definition of 'computer' that excludes a RAZR is just plain wrong.

~~~
wtallis
Unless by computer you mean programmable computer or general purpose computer,
which most phones aren't by the time they reach consumers.

For example, would the inclusion of the use of a cell phone render a method
patent invalid under the machine-or-transformation test? Can any process
implemented with a microprocessor satisfy the particular machine half of the
machine-or-transformation test if the inclusion of the microprocessor makes
the device a computer?

~~~
wallygold
RAZRs are programmable. I've used some of the programs.

There's a difference between being able to program on a device and being able
to program for that device.

~~~
wtallis
I understand the difference between programming on a device and programming
for a device. For most embedded devices like cell phones, end users aren't
allowed to do either one, at least without jailbreaking or paying for
developer privileges. And most embedded devices are similarly restricted about
what kind of software you are allowed to install and run on them. Should such
devices really be treated as general purpose computers in the eyes of the law?

------
SoftwareMaven
From the comments:

"What you SHOULD be talking about is how, if smartphones are classified as
computers, the Patriot act DEFINITELY ALLOWS warrant-less search and seizure
of your smartphone at international borders."

If you care, you should definitely be carrying a "travel phone" on your trips.

~~~
darklajid
RAZR != Smartphone. That's even part of the article. We're talking simple
feature phones here, so I think your workaround does not help.

~~~
kelnos
His point is that you should have a separate "travel phone" that just has only
necessary contacts, no access to your email, a minimum of personal
information, no old text messages, etc. That way, if it does get seized,
there's little for the authorities to work with. Whether or not it's a
smartphone isn't relevant.

------
zitterbewegung
Its interesting to think about what is defined as a computer under the law. A
great deal of devices are having computers placed in them and the law has to
play catch up with technology.

------
tluyben2
And? It is a computer. Why is this news/interesting?

